# Why did hitler invade the soviet union?



## bader (May 17, 2004)

Why did Hitler who hadn't finished off England suddenly change tactics and invade Russia?


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

Quite simple really; Hitler couldn't finish off Britain, he had been defeated. Even with that, Hitler always had his eyes on Russia, and attacking later would have been devestating. Russia was re-equipping its military, and would have been ready for 1942 which would have caused major problems for Germany. Operation Barbarossa was set for May 1941, the Russians wouldn't have been ready, and completely surprised. They thought how you are now ('They wouldn't attack Russia until finishing with Britain'). The Germans saw this as a perfect oppurtunity, and they were right to do it then. Russia had 4.7 million troops in June 1941, and only 25% were on the frontline with serious delays getting the rest to the front because of poor road and railway. 

It was a very smart time to do it, and if they had attacked in May 1941 I dare say they would have won, avoiding the Russian winter.


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 17, 2004)

I also think the Germans believed, incorrectly, that Britain had been neutralized. To a certain extent they were right, Britain was certainly NOT going to be launching an invasion anytime soon. Hitler was under the mistaken impression that he could quickly defeat the Soviet Union and the return to finish of Great Britain.


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

Hitler wasn't mistaken about anything to do with the Soviet Union, the one thing he was mistaken on was the British. And it cost him much, as he never thought an attack by the British would happen, and it did, in the Balkans delaying the attack on Russia by 6 crucial weeks


----------



## Crazy (Jun 6, 2004)

I believe the core reason was economical. Germany was lacking oil, it's Rumanian resources were running dry, and the Caucasus oil fields were tantalizing. 

One thing I'm curious about is, when Russia was allied with Germany, what was it's diplomatic stance with the Allies, for example England and the U.S.A?


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm not sure, but even when the Soviet Union became an Allie its relationship with the US and UK was somewhat less than jovial.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 7, 2004)

The Romanian oil fields weren't running dry. The economical reasons for invading Russia were many, but the reason for doing it when he did I stated above. 
The main reasons were because of his hate of Slavs, the want of land and of course the economy. Taking out an enemy shouldn't always be missed as a reason. 

The Soviet Union got kicked out of the league of nations after invading Finland. They weren't very good friends, but they found a common enemy in Germany.


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 7, 2004)

Isn't it the Russians who used to say, "The enemey of my enemy is my friend?" Well that's what we were alright.


----------



## Stuka-99 (Jun 7, 2004)

Well the one thing that really made hitler lose the war was his stance with russia;after stalingrad he took away trains that took supplies to the front to send jews to deathcamps (more trains for the killing of jews instead of using them for reinforcing the eastern front.)It's logical.


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 7, 2004)

One would think that Hitler would have remembered how poorly a second front turned out for Germany during WWI. Granted England wasn't a second front in 1941 but it was a massive base for bombers to wreck Germany's industry and a position from which a second front could be openned relatively easy.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 7, 2004)

Since he was always going to invade the Soviet Union, invading when he did was the best idea he had. I've already said that the Soviets were refitting their army to be up to date by 1942. 

Anyway, a big reason he lost was because Britain attacked in the Balkans delaying Operation Barbarossa from May until June, which led the Wehrmacht into fighting into the winter.


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 7, 2004)

Not to mention that the Germans lacked an effective long-range bomber to attack Soviet industry once it was moved past the Urals. You can also add to that the massive amounts of supplies the Western Allies shipped into the Soviet Union.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2004)

and russia's huge man power..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2004)

oooooooo improper use of an apostrophe there lanc, tut tut


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2004)

i fail to see how that's improper use, it's the manpower belonging to russia, therfore it's a possesive, which needs a apostraphie..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2004)

it doesnt, if you use that technique everything needs an apostrophie, that rule is only true for animate objects i think, but im not sure. what i am sure about however is that an apostophe is not needed there.


----------



## Stuka-99 (Jun 8, 2004)

I totally afree lanc, the other reason he invaded russia was that he was mad!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## plan_D (Jun 9, 2004)

I'd invade Russia too if I had 3.5 million men under my banner, and a whole lot of technically and tactically minded men and machines. Being a lot smarter than Hitler, I would of won. 
And you know I would have.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

> Being a lot smarter than Hitler



well ive heard of blowing your own trumpet


----------



## Stuka-99 (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah anyway no one has really conquered Russia have they???
The bloody winter does the soldiers work(Kill of the enemy)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 9, 2004)

and because the T-34 was a deisil, it could run in the cold, you see C.C, DIESIL.............................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

actually its spelt Diesel.

and petrols work in the cold too lanc


----------



## Crazy (Jun 9, 2004)

The Rumanian oil fields weren't running dry, if you will, but production was dropping significantly. And the Caucasian oil fields were one of the rather large reasons behind the invasion. In fact, the whole reason for the 1942 campaign in Russia was the capture of the oil fields, with Stalingrad not even a minor target. Hitler redirected the entire focus of his campaign to take Stalin's city.


----------



## Stuka-99 (Jun 9, 2004)

We all no why he bloody invaded The Soviet Union, it's because it was the main enemy of nazism before the war and Hitler was off to anhilate comunism and get rid of the so-called inferior races.Not because of the so-called I'm running low on petrol I better invade the Soviet Union before I run out.Pleaseeee.
(Excuse language)


----------



## Crazy (Jun 9, 2004)

Stuka-99 said:


> We all no why he bloody invaded The Soviet Union, it's because it was the main enemy of nazism before the war and Hitler was off to anhilate comunism and get rid of the so-called inferior races.Not because of the so-called I'm running low on petrol I better invade the Soviet Union before I run out.Pleaseeee.
> (Excuse language)



"Off to annihilate communism" my arse! yes, he would have gotten around to it sooner or later, but the fact that he needed another supply of oil to keep his war machine running was one of the main reasons he attacked when he did. Not the only reason, I grant you, but a main one


No need to excuse the language. English as a lovely language


----------



## plan_D (Jun 10, 2004)

There were many reasons why Hitler invaded Russia. And one was to destroy the Bolsheviks, another to gain living space, and a third to destroy the 'unter-menschen' (Sub-Humans);Slavs, Jews and any other indesirable race. These were Hitlers reasons. 

Tactical Reasons, are to gain more industrial base, oil fields and to capture technology, and equipment. The fuel argument cannot be held up for those arguing for or against. Oil was all over, and there were large oil fields in North Africa, he could have gone there to capture oil. There was no need to go Russia, however Russia was easier to get to and the Caucasus oil fields were large. 
Now the Third Reichs fuel supply was going to be run off synthetic fuels, and alternative fuel supplies i.e Gas. This was said in 1934 and although the production was increased, and consumption of conventional oil was reduced from 1,920,000 metric tons of imported oil in 1935 to 1,382,620 metric tonnes in 1936 by 1939 synthetic fuels still didn't make up enough. Although by then it was at approx 700,000 metric tonnes a year. 

Attacking in June 1941 for oil is far from the reason. I've said before, and that's the true reason. Surprise, Hitler needed to hit them before they had re-equipped their aging forces which was to be ready in Spring 1942. 

Stalingrad was very important, for a start it's a city with a huge industrial base. It holds a large population, therefore a large garrison of the enemy. Which if left untouched would be a threat at your flank. It was right next to the Caucasus oil fields, so capturing it would give an effective garrison to cover the fields, and also a place to process and use the captured oil effciently, and most importantly ship it out quickly.


----------



## Stuka-99 (Jun 10, 2004)

Case closed then hehehe


----------



## Crazy (Jun 10, 2004)

Stuka-99 said:


> Case closed then hehehe



Pffft. Yhou don't know people here if you think the case is closed.  
 




> Stalingrad was very important, for a start it's a city with a huge industrial base. It holds a large population, therefore a large garrison of the enemy. Which if left untouched would be a threat at your flank. It was right next to the Caucasus oil fields, so capturing it would give an effective garrison to cover the fields, and also a place to process and use the captured oil effciently, and most importantly ship it out quickly.



In this you are (at least partially) correct. Leaving Stalingrad alone would have threatened the flank enormously. But it wasn't even a minor concern of the invading forces until conditions made the capture of the city a neccesity (including Hitler's own premature boasting)

BTW, I'm pulling most of my information from a book by the name of 'Stopped ar Stalingrad; the Luftwaffe and Hitler's Deafeat in the East'


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 11, 2004)

> 'Stopped ar Stalingrad



i'm gonna guess that's a typo??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2004)

or hes talking with a northern accent


----------



## Crazy (Jun 11, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> or hes talking with a northern accent



  Precisely  

Stopped AT Stalingrad Bloody spelling nazis


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey, leave us alone!


Crazy said:


> Bloody spelling nazis


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 12, 2004)

yes, i got that one too, ha, you can't fool us....................


----------

